# Some help for a friend.



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I took a little time to help out a friend this weekend. Sean Fairburn is the creator of the Gaming Throne which is a computer desk and chair rolled into one. 

Sean's desk/chair was chosen to be featured at the Major League Gaming (MLG) finals in New Orleans this weekend. So Sean and his kids built a special Chair for the event. He asked me to make the company logo for him on my CNC Router.

It was fun to help out a man I respect so much. Marine, Emmy award winner, father, husband, entrepreneur.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Bill . I seen the link you posted for there chairs earlier and there very impressive .
They got the right man for the job


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

nice job Bill


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Bill.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

We always win, when we help each other!!! Congrats for both of you. very fine job!!!
Sid.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Congrats Bill . I seen the link you posted for there chairs earlier and there very impressive .
> They got the right man for the job


Thank you Rainman. Sean Fairburn is a pretty cool guy. The chairs he makes are really unique. This is what the finished chair will look like.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat, Bill. About time you took a break and actually did some cutting of your own instead of helping others do theirs.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive indeed.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

honesttjohn said:


> Neat, Bill. About time you took a break and actually did some cutting of your own instead of helping others do theirs.
> 
> HJ


I'm trying John. I'm trying.


----------

